# some navigator eh!



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

read the following link from BBC news.
I dont know whether to laugh or cry at this one (EEK)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/england/kent/8648011.stm


----------



## Thats another Story (Mar 4, 2009)

is he trying to get a job on the shen neng 1(Jester)


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

Obviously a General Election ex-candidate!


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

fancy circling that island till he ran out of fuel. And the idiots all set to sail it to Southampton again!!


----------



## stevie-w (Mar 18, 2009)

Let the train take the strain>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi,
Must have been a real cloudy day otherwise he might have used the sun.
Regards


----------



## Andrew Craig-Bennett (Mar 13, 2007)

JOHN PRUDEN said:


> is he trying to get a job on the shen neng 1(Jester)


He might have benefitted from some Chinese technology - the mariner's compass!


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Even a hand held GPS might have helped.


----------



## paull.happyhiker (Mar 16, 2009)

What do you think his chances are.....


----------



## Klaatu83 (Jan 22, 2009)

Just wait till he tries to sail the Atlantic!


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

R58484956 said:


> Even a hand held GPS might have helped.


Didn't need a compass, or GPS, he had a Road Map!(Applause)


----------



## paullad1984 (Jun 6, 2008)

All he had was a road map? tut, everyone knows you always bare left at an island, and never park on a double yellow Sea anemone.


----------



## Thats another Story (Mar 4, 2009)

i wonder did he only have one arm(Jester)


----------



## sidsal (Nov 13, 2007)

When I used to fly in the 70/80's I was at Manchester airport one day and an Islander aircraft landed with an army parachute display team on board. The pilot had a road map and asked me to point out where Burnely or some such Lancs was. obviously good enough for them !!


----------

